# Grim Tales Modern - Hard Times (PG13)



## pogre (May 2, 2003)

Hey, this is a modern story using some rules from the new Grim Tales coming in September. There are definitely some adult themes, but nothing too graphic. Not a lot of game talk - hope you enjoy it.

If you have a specific question about mechanics or the game I'll do my best to answer it without violating the NDA.


----------



## pogre (May 2, 2003)

*Episode 01 - 3 kids*

“Get on your f(*&^g knees!”  The hulking figure had a sawed off shot gun thrust at the man’s back pushing him forward. The bar still stank from the lingering cigarette smoke. Heavy shadows played around the revolving tavern lights.

“Whoa D. Chill baby. Let’s stay smooth,” the tall, gaunt figure sitting on the bar flicked a toothpick towards the floor.

“G** D**** Cooper! No f*****g names! You said no f*****g names!” the huge man was shaking with rage.

Cooper slid noiselessly from his chair stand on the tavern floor. “You know,” he began coyly, “I did say that didn’t I?”

“Your f*****g right!” D. was not calmed by this admission.

“What is your name D.?”

“Delgado. You know that you dumbass!”

“Yes, yes I do. So I called you D., and you and I knew what I meant,” Cooper slipped a 9 mm from his leather jacket and began walking around the edge of the bar. “but, this kind gentleman on his knees here did not.”

“Yeah, so we're cool.” Finally, Delgado was coming out of his rage – at least the vein in his forehead stopped thumping for everyone to see.

“Well, no D. we do have a problem. You see you used my name.” Cooper slid behind the bar and worked his way past Delgado. He slowly screwed a silencer on the 9 mm.

“Please, please, my mind is so scattered there is no way I can remember your names.” The man on his knees was begging. “I have a wife and three kids for God’s sake please!” The last statement was a high-pitched whine that was so pitiful Delgado actually lifted his shotgun.

Cooper rolled the toothpick across his lips. “Did you say three kids?”

“Yes, please god don’t shoot me,” the man begged.

“Do you understand how irresponsible that is? There are too many people on this planet already. Why would an educated American have three kids? Overpopulation is responsible for deforestation, extinction of species, and degradation of the atmosphere. You’re  the kind of pr**k that’s going to ruin it for the future.”

“What?” the man sounded confused.

“Zero population growth! That has been the goal of the U.N. charter population committee since 1961. That means two kids only you stupid p***k!” Cooper did not scream the last part, it seethed from his lips. His hand went up and in a flash it bucked in succession as dull thudding sounds issued from the 9 mm. The man slumped forward in a massive pool of blood.

“What’s taking so long?” a handsome man who came in the door asked unholstering a weapon. He was only 5’ 10” but looked taller. He moved with athletic ease and had a sharp featured face that was the product of a multi-cultural union.

“Cooper’s making f*****g hippie speeches Jaybird,” Delgado answered.

“What’s up?” Jaybird answered.

“I capped him with the 9 Jay,” Cooper admitted.

“Not cool,” Jay replied. “Hand me the stubby D.” He walked over to the man lying face down and inspected the wound. He shook his head and pulled back from the body and pulled the shotgun trigger three times at the same wound.

“You got the shells?” Jay asked.

“Course,” Cooper answered holding up shells in a gloved-hand. 

Jay dropped three prefired 9 mm shells.

“Let’s go,” Delgado announced. He grabbed the stubby and placed it in a bag.

Jay nodded his agreement and the trio headed out into the dark street. Near the door Jay reached down and picked something up.

…..

The Caddy was blasting some rock music – 
_Please allow me to introduce myself, I’m a man of wealth and taste_ the driver reached over and turned the music off as the trio piled into the car.

“What took so long?” the driver asked. He was a big man, not as thick as Delgado, but well over 6 feet and broad shoulders.

“If your sister wasn’t a slut we would not have these f*****g problems,” Delgado answered.

Jay cut off the driver’s protests. “Cooper capped him with the 9. I had to use the stubby to add to the mess. It’s not too smooth man.”

“Where did you make the plant?” the driver asked.

“Hey Steve, did you know that guy has three kids?” Delgado interrupted.

“Jesus Delgado, are you that stupid? He did not have three kids. What do they all cry about when it’s show time? Come on man.” Cooper replied.

“By the way Steve, your sister is a slut,” Cooper added.

Jay once again cut off Steve’s protests. “Well, let me ask you this rocket scientist, what do you think this is?” he asked holding a small piece of wood aloft.

“It’s a pick, so what,” Cooper answered sensing a slam coming.

“Yeah, one of your picks, which I found on the floor on the way out of that hole,” Jay retorted.

“Look man it’s a bar. Lots of people – that could never be used. You’re wound too tight bro.”

“First off I am not your bro. Second, this has your DNA on it. It places you at the scene,” Jay threw the pick at Cooper with the last sentence.

“Shut up assistant State’s attorney,” Cooper laughed.

“We’re here,” Steve announced. The Caddy slid into the back alley. 

Delgado jumped out of the back seat and Steve pushed the button to open the trunk. He retrieved a bag and threw it into a dumpster. Delgado slammed the trunk and jumped back in his seat.

…..

“are you sure that guy did not have kids?” Delgado asked.

“I’m sure,” Steve answered.

“Who the f*** cares Delgado? Anybody who has three kids deserves to be plugged anyway,” Cooper answered.

“Hey G**D***** I am fourth out of six kids in my family!” Delgado protested.

“and if somebody had the common decency to cap your Dad on number three things would have gone a lot smoother tonight,” Cooper stated.

“Look,” Steve began calmly, “the guy had no kids. He was just a scum.”

“Well, this is the last vendetta job for a while the s*** just doesn’t pay,” Jay interjected. “Let’s use that phone.” Jay pointed at a public telephone outside of a closed restaurant. 

When the Caddy came to a stop Cooper slid out of his seat and sauntered over to the booth. He immediately turned around and headed back to the car.

“What?” Steve asked.

“It doesn’t take coins,” Cooper answered. “F*** cell phones! Every American who uses a cell phone should be shot.”

“If it weren’t for cell phones, we’d lose a lot of information,” Jay answered patting the scanner below the car’s radio.

“True,” Delgado agreed in a dull low voice.

“True. That’s a very deep commentary D. You know what? you’re a brilliant guy. You’re wasting yourself with us. With that kind of insight you should be a stock broker preying on old people’s pensions.” Cooper could be relentless.

Delgado sank into his seat.

“We’ll use the one at the Skinker station,” Steve announced.

…..

“What did he say?” Jay asked.

“Nothing,” Cooper answered. “He knows my information is good. They’ll have that dumpster upside down by morning. I want you to know that this is going to cost me some credibility Steve. I sure hope this guy is worth it.”

Steve began to pull the Caddy away from the Skinker station. The conversation had been remarkably short, something under two minutes. He trusted Cooper though. Now he just had to deal with his sister – she would know.

“Let’s get some grub,” Delgado stated.

They pulled into a Dennys.

Delgado looked down at his jeans. He nudged Cooper and whispered, "Hey is this s*** a big deal?" pointing at a couple of blood stains on his pants.

Cooper shook his head slightly and answered, "Nah, it's cool D. Let's eat."

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (May 5, 2003)

*Episode 2 - the Family*

The group ignored the _please wait to be seated_ sign and slid into a booth. Jay passed menus around that he pilfered from the host stand.

Delgado yelled at a rumpled waitress with ratty brown hair and a stained skirt, “Hey sweetie, how ‘bout taking our order?”

The waitress slowly made her way over to the table. “I’m not your sweetie. Who sat you guys?”

“Not yet, but who knows? I like watching you move in that skirt,” Delgado stated. The rest of the group stared at their menu trying not to guffaw.

The waitress laughed, “Yeah, whatever... What do you guys want?”

Everyone noticed her eyes were on Delgado and she kept twirling her hair as she took the order. Delgado constantly complimented her on her hands, her eyes, and even her hair. She even giggled at one point. When she finished taking orders he wolf whistled when she walked away.

“Jesus D. that’s just sad,” Cooper started. “At first, it was kind of funny, but now you have taken it too far. I mean that girl is plain at best and here you are all over her.”

“Don’t kid yourself Coop,” Jay stated, “When the big man comes over to my place the fish stop moving. D. will f*** anything that moves.”

“Hey, I’m getting her number. I guarantee you that,” Delgado stated with defensive pride.

Cooper rolled his eyes and said, “So what. I’m going home tonight to rub one out and you don’t hear me bragging.”

Steve put his finger to his lips and said in a much lower tone, “Look who is at her other table.”

Jay craned his neck to see a middle-aged man dressed in a beautiful Italian suit. “What’s he doing here?”

“Who is it?” Cooper asked.

“Frances Vitale,” Jay answered.

“Oh, the Hammer,” Cooper added in mock fear. “So what, he’s just eating like us.”

“Steve can you see who he is with?” Jay asked.

“Nah, his back is to me,” Steve answered.

“Is he still a Captain with Giordano?” Delgado asked.

“Keep your voice down D. Yeah he’s still a Captain,” Jay answered. “Delgado, your new girlfriend may come in handy here. Go up to her while she’s at the table and ask if you can have her number. See who is sitting with the Hammer.” 

Delgado rose from the booth immediately.

“Why do we care?” Cooper asked.

“It may have an impact on our next project,” Jay answered.

“No way. If we cross the family, you can count me out,” Steve stated.

“La Cosa Nostra, the very name inspires fear,” Cooper said in his best Bill Kurtis voice.

“Just chill out,” Jay began, “Nothing to worry about Steve.”

Delgado had made his way over to the waitress and she quickly scribbled something out on a piece of paper. He smiled and headed back to the table.

“Who is it?” Steve asked.

“Don’t know him. Weird frizzy hair though – red with gray streaks,” Delgado answered.

“Glasses?” Steve asked.

“Yeah small wire jobs,” Delgado answered.

“You know him?” Cooper asked.

“Antonio Polizzi,” Steve answered.

“Never heard of him,” Jay commented.

“Detroit family,” Steve stated. “The St. Louis and Detroit connection goes way back in this town. Mostly labor, and loans to those who are less than qualified for conventional mortgages.”

The waitress came back to the table. There was a noticeable hop in her step. She passed food around as Delgado made small talk with her.

“Miss, I would like to buy breakfast for those men in that table over there,” Steve said motioning over to Vitale’s booth. He passed the waitress a $50 bill, and told her to keep the change.

“Steve, they are just drinking f****** coffee,” Delado protested.

“I don’t care and if we need clearance for this next job we might as well get it now,” Steve stated.

“Who said anything about needing clearance?” Jay asked. “Now he’s going to come over here.”

“That’s right. So what’s going down?” Steve asked.

“I have an insider with the security company that makes pick ups over at the Casino Queen. Saturday night they are having a promotion and the deposit goes out Sunday morning. It’s huge.”

“So what’s his cut?” Cooper asked.

“That’s the beauty of it, they have the caper planned. We just have to swoop in and pick up the benefits,” Jay answered.

“But you want to know if the perps are connected…” Steve mused.

“Exactly, but I certainly don’t want to bug one of their labor bosses about it,” Jay replied.

“I wish I would have known that before,” Steve said.

“I know, just tell them you paid for the meal out of respect,” Jay offered.

“And then kiss his ring and pledge your loyalty,” Cooper added in a low, gravelly, Marlon Brando voice.

“Coffee,” Delgado corrected. “Here they come.”

 The Hammer strode towards their table. “Well, hello fellas, thanks for the coffee. I’m glad to see you Davis I need a word.”

Steve slipped out of the booth and walked over to the Hammer’s table. The Hammer introduced Polizzi as Mr. Polk and they sat down together. 

“Steve Mr. Polk here is a good friend so you can be open here,” the Hammer began. “It’s about Sid.”

“You know I don’t approve of him,” Steve stated.

“Of course, of course, but Steve we can only pick our friends not our family. I regret to tell you, Sid’s in deep.”

“I’m not surprised,” Steve answered.

“Steve, he’s in for 30 g’s,” the Hammer stated with a raised eyebrow.

“Why would you extend him that kind of credit? I mean, you know your business, but 30 g’s? You know he’s a minor league drug pusher? He does not have that kind of money,” Steve said.

“The thing is my friend, some mistakes were made. You see your sister vouched for him on the first ten and then he dropped your name for the rest,” the Hammer paused and took out a cigarette.

“Hammer, I do not have that kind of money and he had no right…”

The Hammer held up a palm to interrupt Steve, “Look, I know he’s a scumbag and my guy should not have taken his word. So here’s what it is, I need the 10 gs your sister vouched for…”

“Absolutely,” Steve answered quickly.

“And we’ll forget about the rest. Maybe you can do me a friendly favor sometime,” the Hammer smiled slightly after the last comment. “Who knows, maybe Sid has some of the money.”

“I doubt that,” Steve answered meekly. His head was pounding. It was the first time he had been screwed by a guy that was already dead. “When do you need the money V.?”

“Steve, Steve, I’m in no rush. You just found out about this I assume. Let’s say in the next couple of weeks. Will that work for you?”

“Sure. I appreciate it V., take care,” Steve said. He rose from the seat and exchanged parting pleasantries with Polizzi. He walked slowly back to the table.

“Well?” Cooper asked.

“Not here. Let’s go,” Steve answered.

…..

“I’m going to Lucy’s. Delgado you can take the car after you drop these guys off,” Steve instructed.

“Well?” Cooper asked again.

“Sid was into them for 30 g’s. He used my name,” Steve finally answered.

“I can get it for you Steve. How long you got? 24?” Jay asked.

“Nah. Nothing like that. He only wants ten, and he said sometime in the next couple of weeks,” Steve answered.

“He only wants ten?” Cooper asked incredulous.

“Yeah, he knows his boys blew it. They should never have been in a dope fiend for 30 g’s. When are we meeting Jay?”

“Let’s meet at Rigazzi’s on the Hill at 7:00 PM,” Jay answered.

“Pretty early,” Cooper commented.

“We got a lot to cover,” Jay replied.
Steve got out of the Caddy at Lucy’s and walked slowly to his sister’s front door.


----------

